# mf/hinomoto



## mort2202 (Apr 17, 2011)

I am repairing a grenaded mf 1010 3 cylinder deisel tractor. chucked a rod. the motor is made by toyosha in the mid 80,s. However I am told that there are grey market equivalents to this model,such as hinimoto. Can anyone tell me if either the c144 or the c174 made by hinimoto is an equivalent? Thanx.


----------

